# Electric Treadmill...???



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Ok, now dont laugh! My dog and I have both gotten kind of "fluffy" the past couple of years so going for walks has been good for us. Unfortunately a bear issue earlier this summer and fast approaching winter have put a halt to this enjoyable activity. Am thinking about getting a used electric treadmill for us (clara and I ) to use in the evening after i get home from work. I could walk for half hour and then clara could walk for half and hour while i do my other work out? Called around to the local pawn shops and no one has one at the moment. the nearest play it again sports is a couple of hours away so that is no good. will just have to watch the local ads etc. What is the general opinion of electric treadmills? DH would like some work out equipment for the winter also. thanks in advance, sis


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I love my electric treadmill. It is a Nordictrack and I got it at Sears on sale. It even has a drink holder and a fan that blows air on you so you don't overheat - important for me since I'm at the "hot flash" age. LOL


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for the input, i am also at the flash point in life!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I like mine it helps to play energetic music. Have you tried craigslist.com for a used one?


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i use one at the gym and enjoy it, but keep in mind that you do need to actually walk and go forward now and then-it is a different workout than walking stationary on a machine. i'd love to have one at home, but we don't have the space, and i can't afford one, so, i'll just keep on at the gym and the track.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

I never wanted to have one take up space in my house, so I started walking in place and eventually worked up to running in place an hour a day.

At first I did that in shoes or on a cushioning mat, but now I just do it in bare feet since they've toughened up.

I really like running in place and not having to rely on equipment. I also like having a really cheap way to exercise. Kind of removes all excuses for me.  Most days I throw on headphones and watch the TV on closed caption. Somedays I just go out in my backyard or on the porch and watch the critters while I run. 

Lynda


----------



## miss_dee (May 30, 2005)

A cheaper alternative would be Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds tapes. A bunch of us use them during our lunch break at work. There are several to choose from - each day we do something different. They are easy to follow, require no special equipment (although she uses weights and belts in some, they're not necessary) are effective, and take up no space in your bedroom. The down side is that they won't hold nearly as many clothes hangers as a treadmill.


----------

